# EZ Engine Completed



## ke7hr (Jul 10, 2011)

I built the EZ Engine (plans in the Download section) over the last few days. I had not done much machining in the recent past and it was good to get back in and build something.

I made a few modifications - lengthened the frame and stand to the end of the valve body, added an additional screw in the valve body, and put in a set screw for the axle bearing. I also used 6-32 cap bolts for most of the 4-40's called out in the plan. I have a few boxes of them (100 or 200 pounds...) and used 6-32 brass bolts for the valve body and cylinder head attaching points.

It ran right away with no fiddling! After taking apart to paint it (Lego (TM) colors, my wife said...) then reassemble with thread locker (blue) on the threads, it works very well slow - all the way down to lung power! My pressure gauge valve for the air compressor barely shows any needle movement . It turns over quite reliable at about 3/4 PSI indicated and runs quite fast at 3 PSI.

Thanks go to the people that put the effort into making this project and having it available. It was a fun learning experience. The good parts pile outweighed the "learning parts" pile...



Video of it running:

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_mAcEHgKJU"> EZ Engine KE7HR -1 </a>

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTMqnTaZwEw"> EZ Engine KE7HR -2</a>

Paul KE7HR


----------



## Lakc (Jul 10, 2011)

Good job. And by the lack of extra holes like in the one I made, I can tell you got the latest set of plans to start with. 
AB8XE


----------



## ke7hr (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks, Jeff. The extra screw in the valve body was not put there on purpose, at first... So, take a possible mistake and turn it into a feature! I had the valve body turned upside down from what I thought it was and put the second hole away from the intended position - which got a hole, too. Since I had made the frame bigger to start with, it turned out well.


----------



## danstir (Jul 22, 2011)

Very nice. I built one of these, as a matter of fact I built the frame twice :-[.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 22, 2011)

Nicely done Paul. and obviously a great runner too!! Thanks for sharing the pics and vids!

Bill


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 16, 2011)

Great job...like the colors!

Chris


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2011)

Terrific job!


----------



## black85vette (Nov 30, 2011)

Like the colors and the modifications, intentional and unintentional. ;D Great job.


----------

